# Pick out the females and males from this picture



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Rules no posting in the thread why you think what fish is what fish, especially from anyone that has been to my home personally. Also especially you breeder award folks. I dont want everyone following your guys answers. Also you are ineligiable Silly Spy, since you know exactly what each fish is. also dont post what you voted for!!!! *

This is for fun, and to genuinely get poll guesses built up with folks who think they might know.

Ill post the answer next sunday to which fish is male and which is female. I will tell you this much, there is 2 males and 2 females in this picture.

You must vote male or female 4 times, once for each fish numbered.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

voted
put what i voted 4 at 1st my bad


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Voted!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

werdna said:


> voted
> put what i voted 4 at 1st my bad


Yeah, I would like to see people vote uninfluenced by other members comments, Kind of "Raw" instead of follow the leader so to speak.

I linked this up in p discussion as well.

Good chance for folks to take a stab, see if they really think they can tell.

Im curious to see the results.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

The pic is not that good.. but one thing is for sure that #2 is male,that I guarantee.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

> Im curious to see the results.


im curious to see the answers









when do we find out if we were right or not?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

vote! i know between the #3 and 4 the pic look good. but for #1 and 2 can't really see the body. but i toke a guess anyways.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> The pic is not that good.. but one thing is for sure that #2 is male,that I guarantee.


Not to bad, pictures can only show so much, I added a second picture.*And that reset the poll..*














So vote again if it will let you



> m curious to see the answers bleh.gif
> 
> when do we find out if we were right or not?


Next sunday, give it a full 7 days. Would like to see 1000 votes meaning 250 people guessed


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Voted cant wait to see the results


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

voted


----------



## zomac (Jul 31, 2005)

got another vote.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

zomac said:


> got another vote.


how can you tell?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

LS/vtecHACHY said:


> got another vote.


how can you tell?
[/quote]

If you voted before it reset, try again. It lost 92 votes when I added the second picture.

plus it will say total number of votes, then if your vote got counted it will say "you already voted in this poll"


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Geez, I can't particapate. I'm gonna just try to answer the question myself and write it down on paper.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Geez, I can't particapate. I'm gonna just try to answer the question myself and write it down on paper.


Cast your vote, just dont speak untill I reveal the answers....


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

great idea VOTED


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i can't wait for the answer, when are you going to post the answer??


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

mashunter18 said:


> i can't wait for the answer, when are you going to post the answer??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I Did not read the post good enough


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> I think one and two are males and three and four are females


You silly, you didn't read the directions!


----------



## BIG_BOY (Mar 9, 2006)

voted


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

voted! 1, 3 male 2, 4 female... at least wut i put. lets see if im right


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I voted. I am cheating a little as I know what sizes were which sex.

Interesting that its pretty close in the votes.


----------



## bushin82 (Mar 9, 2006)

voted. Is there a real way to tell wich sex they are


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

bushin82 said:


> voted. Is there a real way to tell wich sex they are


yeah! wait for the answer.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

The females are numbers 1 and 4, the males are numbers 2 and 3

How did you do???


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Fish number one *FEMALE*
Male [ 20 ] ** [34.48%]
Female [ 38 ] ** [65.52%]
Fish number two *MALE*
Male [ 41 ] ** [70.69%]
Female [ 17 ] ** [29.31%]
fish number 3 *MALE*
Male [ 24 ] ** [41.38%]
Female [ 34 ] ** [58.62%]
fish number 4 *FEMALE*
Male [ 30 ] ** [51.72%]
Female [ 28 ] ** [48.28%]
Total Votes: 232

Actual results before I revealed the answer. Most people got one and 2 right, seems 3 and 4 were pretty close....


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i got 3/4 ones correct.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Voted


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

1 and 2 right alright


----------



## piranha065 (Mar 24, 2006)

i'm new to this but i think 1 and 3 are female (let's see if i've learned anything)


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Fish number one *FEMALE*
> Male [ 20 ] ** [34.48%]
> Female [ 38 ] ** [65.52%]
> Fish number two *MALE*
> ...


amazing.. got all 4 right


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i think i may of had 1 wrong


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> i think i may of had 1 wrong


its impossible to get 1 wrong because there are 2 males, 2 females.

so if u guessed one wrong, another would be wrong too


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I love guessing games.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

this was a hard one.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

hastatus said:


> I love guessing games.


Did you get your guess in Frank????

*Fish number one FEMALE
Male [ 20 ] ** [34.48%]
Female [ 38 ] ** [65.52%]
Fish number two MALE
Male [ 41 ] ** [70.69%]
Female [ 17 ] ** [29.31%]
fish number 3 MALE
Male [ 24 ] ** [41.38%]
Female [ 34 ] ** [58.62%]
fish number 4 FEMALE
Male [ 30 ] ** [51.72%]
Female [ 28 ] ** [48.28%]
Total Votes: 232*

Before I revelaed the answer, the poll resulted in an overall 50% right guess answer by those who voted. My conclusion as we already knew is it still is a best guess to the males and females.

Also these fish are old breeders, have laid lots of nests, the females tend to stay plump, and the red coloring really never returned after they started breeding, these fish would probually have been an easier guess, then picking out random ones from a group that have never breed.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> mashunter18 Posted Today, 09:08 AM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Apr 4 2006, 01:23 PM)
> 
> I love guessing games.
> ...


Nope, I didn't participate. I prefer to open them up for certainty or see them lay eggs.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > mashunter18 Posted Today, 09:08 AM
> > QUOTE(hastatus @ Apr 4 2006, 01:23 PM)
> >
> > I love guessing games.
> ...


funny you say that Frank, I videotaped these guys breeding, and have even had my face on the sde glass when they do their dance, but I never could 100% see eggs come out of the fish.

All I could see for sure was white unfertilized eggs dropping down to the gravel, the next morning they would be orange colored...


----------



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> The pic is not that good.. but one thing is for sure that #2 is male,that I guarantee.


#2 is female


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> mashunter18 Posted Today, 11:54 AM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Apr 5 2006, 12:43 PM)
> 
> QUOTE
> ...


Which is why I listed "cut them open" as my first choice to be sure.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

~$naturalbornplaya$~ said:


> The pic is not that good.. but one thing is for sure that #2 is male,that I guarantee.


#2 is female
[/quote]
#2 was male I was right...


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hahaha i love guessing games







Voted


----------



## bushin82 (Mar 9, 2006)

sweet I got all 4


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

Rooner said:


> i think i may of had 1 wrong


its impossible to get 1 wrong because there are 2 males, 2 females.

so if u guessed one wrong, another would be wrong too
[/quote]
unless u didnt pay attention in the begining and u guessed 3 males 1 female


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

how did u know?


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

So how can u tell the difference im still trying to work it out ???????????????????????


----------

